# clutch problems



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

well the slave cylinder went out on my 2004 so i had a new one instaled and a clutch and flywheel up grade but 2 weeks later the slave cylinder went out agin and i guy told me it was beccause of the clutch up grade the factory cylinder cant hold up to it. i was wondering if this was true?????


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

well it ended up being the master cylinder. thrers only 3 factory gm clutch master cylinders in the u.s.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

this is another route you can take TICKshift.com - Quick Shifting Six Speed Perfectionists its $289


----------

